# 6 New Mix's! Over 2 Hours of Furry-Themed Techno & Trance



## Huepow00 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/huepow00/

*Hi - I'm Huepow00!*
I've been making music for about 7 years now using tools ranging from NoteWorthy Composer and Anvil for MIDI's, to ACID and FLStudio for MP3's - all of which I continue to use to this day. I mostly fall into 'Progressive Trance/Euro Dance', but I am constantly trying new things and new styles. I also enjoy Transcribing Rare - Hard to find songs into MIDI's.


*Full Mixs*
2005
> *Club Fur* Click Here _NEVER BEFORE RELEASED!!/_
> *fo-XXX* Click Here
2007
> *Furry Adrenaline Mix* 01,02,03
> *4 Paws 1 Floor* Click Here

BTW - I'm wondering if anyone would care to comment...
I've been looking into selling CD's online and via "yall send me some cash and a place to mail it"

Anyone have any thoughts? would you buy?


----------

